# New to dripping - question



## cfm78910 (7/1/15)

Hi Guys

As the title says, I'm (very!) new to dripping, I bought an Odin Clone on Monday. It works brilliantly, flavour is awesome and I can hardly believe the amount of vapour it produces. Which is where I think my problem comes in. I'm a mouth-to-lung inhaler, always has been, even when I smoked. I usually vape 15mg juice at 12w on my Provari 3/Nautilus Mini and get a proper through hit and enough nicotine. I drip 6mg juice at 12 - 15w when I use the Odin and obviously do lung inhales. I find, however, that after a few toots my chest gets heavy and I am slightly short of breath. Logic tells me it must have something to do with the volume of vapour and the fact that I inhale deeper with a direct lung inhale. I don't think 6mg is too strong as there is no throat hit, just loads of vapour and flavour. Has anyone experience something similar when moving to an RDA? 

Thanks in advance for all the good advice I know will follow.

Cheers!

Chris


----------



## cfm78910 (7/1/15)

cfm78910 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> As the title says, I'm (very!) new to dripping, I bought an Odin Clone on Monday. It works brilliantly, flavour is awesome and I can hardly believe the amount of vapour it produces. Which is where I think my problem comes in. I'm a mouth-to-lung inhaler, always has been, even when I smoked. I usually vape 15mg juice at 12w on my Provari 3/Nautilus Mini and get a proper through hit and enough nicotine. I drip 6mg juice at 12 - 15w when I use the Odin and obviously do lung inhales. I find, however, that after a few toots my chest gets heavy and I am slightly short of breath. Logic tells me it must have something to do with the volume of vapour and the fact that I inhale deeper with a direct lung inhale. I don't think 6mg is too strong as there is no throat hit, just loads of vapour and flavour. Has anyone experience something similar when moving to an RDA?
> 
> ...



Sorry, throat hit, not through hit......


----------



## Dubz (7/1/15)

I vape 6mg in my RTAs and I vape 3mg in my RDAs (drippers), anything higher than that I will pass out.


----------



## zadiac (7/1/15)

Your body needs time to get used to it. I was like that at first and now I can't do mouth-to-lung anymore. Straight lung hits only for me. Give it some time.


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (7/1/15)

Hey. 6mg in a dripper is loads. I also used to vape 12mg thru tanks until i fell head over heals for drippers because of the flavour. Try straight lung hits little by little and obviously with less nic mg. You wont be sorry!


----------



## Andre (7/1/15)

I still do mouth to lung, even on my Odin. But, most do direct to lung on such atomizers - in which case the advice above sounds spot on to me.


----------



## whatalotigot (7/1/15)

Yes at first this will be the case, firstly starving your brain of oxygen and also nicotine restricting bloodflow to the brain, after a few days you will get used to it. Be-careful tho you dont want to pass out like I did a few times

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (7/1/15)

Be very car full with that RDA... Uncle silver will get you when you least expect it. 

But yeah I was like that in the beginning, a couple of days and will be all good.


----------



## cfm78910 (9/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Be very car full with that RDA... Uncle silver will get you when you least expect it.
> 
> But yeah I was like that in the beginning, a couple of days and will be all good.



Your prediction proved to be spot on. Took two deep lung hits on a friend's RDA yesterday, he drips 11mg juice, and J'sus, I had to sit down, I thought I was going to pass out. No more than 6mg for me and even then I'm gonna handle this little toy with a lot of respect.......

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (9/1/15)

Just I quick question off topic, 6mg has also been very strong for me on a dripper, but i cant find any 3mg juices, who sells 3mg without going DIY?


----------



## Andre (9/1/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> Just I quick question off topic, 6mg has also been very strong for me on a dripper, but i cant find any 3mg juices, who sells 3mg without going DIY?


Try www.cloudflavour.co.za. Quickly checked the LabRat and seems to be in stock. Did not check the others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (9/1/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> Just I quick question off topic, 6mg has also been very strong for me on a dripper, but i cant find any 3mg juices, who sells 3mg without going DIY?


buy a 6mg and buy and 0mg - mix the 2 in a bigger bottle - presto! 3mg joooose

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (9/1/15)

PeterHarris said:


> buy a 6mg and buy and 0mg - mix the 2 in a bigger bottle - presto! 3mg joooose


Not all juices have a 0mg, I love suicide bunny but 6mg hits me hard.


----------



## AndreFerreira (9/1/15)

PeterHarris said:


> buy a 6mg and buy and 0mg - mix the 2 in a bigger bottle - presto! 3mg joooose


thanks a million, didn't see they have new juices. Labrat sounds like amazing juices.


----------



## cfm78910 (9/1/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> Just I quick question off topic, 6mg has also been very strong for me on a dripper, but i cant find any 3mg juices, who sells 3mg without going DIY?



Hi Andre

What if you buy the same flavour in 0mg, if they make it obviously. Then you can mix the two 50/50 to make 3mg. 

Chris

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## cfm78910 (9/1/15)

cfm78910 said:


> Hi Andre
> 
> What if you buy the same flavour in 0mg, if they make it obviously. Then you can mix the two 50/50 to make 3mg.
> 
> Chris



Sorry, my blond moment for the day. I didn't see others gave the same advice higher up the post. Apologies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Matt (9/1/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> Not all juices have a 0mg, I love suicide bunny but 6mg hits me hard.



Suicide bunny is availible in 3mg. 
PM @KieranD or order from his website.
Check http://www.vapecartel.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (9/1/15)

I dilute most of my juices by at least half or more with Glycerin BP; with no perceivable loss of flavour for me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (14/1/15)

Alex said:


> I dilute most of my juices by at least half or more with Glycerin BP; with no perceivable loss of flavour for me.


I have also done that but on some juices the flavour gets very muted.


----------



## AndreFerreira (14/1/15)

Matt said:


> Suicide bunny is availible in 3mg.
> PM @KieranD or order from his website.
> Check http://www.vapecartel.co.za/


Thanks a lot, never knew the sell suicide bunny too.


----------



## KieranD (14/1/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> Thanks a lot, never knew the sell suicide bunny too.



We started Suicide Bunny and Kings Crown here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ashTZA (14/1/15)

Dubz said:


> I vape 6mg in my RTAs and I vape 3mg in my RDAs (drippers), anything higher than that I will pass out.



I'm still using 12 - 18mg in my drippers....  although I've been building my coils at about 1.4 - 1.6 ohms so maybe that's why I haven't killed myself yet.


----------



## Arthster (14/1/15)

ashTZA said:


> I'm still using 12 - 18mg in my drippers....  although I've been building my coils at about 1.4 - 1.6 ohms so maybe that's why I haven't killed myself yet.



Reading your post made some things re ascend... I still have nightmares of my first drip on 18mg

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

